# iPhone 7 vers iPhone XS ou iPhone 11



## Ashram_ (26 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite à un gros problème de drain de batterie sur mon iPhone 7, j'envisage de laisser une dernière chance à Apple (mon envie initiale était un switch Android, mais bon une maj foireuse ça peut aussi arriver chez le robot vert...).

Néanmoins, je ne souhaite plus mettre 1000€ dans un smartphone bien que j'en ai les moyens.

A chaque fois avec Apple, c'est la batterie qui lâche en premier (même si officiellement elles sont toujours à 92% et donc non changeables en Apple Store).

Le choix qui s'offre à moi est un XS qui est passé à 700€ sur Amazon ou un 11 à 809.

J'avoue que l'écran OLED et la compacité du XS me plaisent beaucoup, quant au 11 c'est la partie photo et batterie.

Ma question est donc: est-ce que le gap de batterie entre le XS et le 11 est si important que ça? Sachant que la partie photo j'y suis moins sensible.

Par ailleurs le 11 reste difficile à trouver dans la couleur et capacité qui me plaisent.

J'attends donc les avis éclairés des possesseurs de ces 2 smartphones merci


----------



## Ipod-tow (1 Mars 2020)

J’ai des iPhones depuis le 4 et je suis impressionné des personnes qui rencontrent des difficultés sur les batteries car pour ma part ça n’a jamais été le cas sauf après 2 3ans ou l’on sent un peu la fatigue. Mais c’est très acceptable à mon sens . Mais encore que pour 55€ on remplace chez Apple et ça repart. 
bref j’ai un iPhone XS actuellement je débranche à 7h30 je rebranche a 23h minuit je suis entre 50 et 40%. Je suis pas un intensif mais tout de même 3h d’appli jeux réseau sociaux et 2h d’appel par jour. Le 11 je ne sais pas mais l’oled c’est quand même bien sympa. La seule réflection serait le processeur éventuellement A13 si je n’abuse sur le 11.

perso le XS en a largement pour des années et serait potentiellement moins cher vue que plus ancien.


----------



## Macounette (12 Mars 2020)

À choisir je prendrais le XS. J'ai un X que je trouve parfait (malgré sa batterie à 86% car il va sur ses 3 ans, je tiens sans problème la journée), tant pour son form factor que pour son écran. Cet écran OLED est tout simplement magnifique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Mars 2020)

Si tu cherche toujours des avis depuis le 1er mars, en voici un autre.

J'ai un Xs depuis sa sortie, la batterie tient toujours la journée en utilisation normale : pas de jeu, internet, whatsapp, twitter, igen
Pour quasi 3h : un peu moins de 70% de batterie utilisée.
Le 11 n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport au Xs : surtout la taille de l'écran (qui peu gêner certain, je préfère celle du Xs) et la partie photo.

Donc je pencherais pour le Xs à ta place


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Sans hésitation le 11


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> À choisir je prendrais le XS.





ecatomb a dit:


> Donc je pencherais pour le Xs à ta place





Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésitation le 11


ahah, pauvre *Ashram_*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2020)

Mon neveu et ma nièce qui avaient des iPhone 6S à la batterie défaillante sont tous les 2 passés à l’iPhone 11.


----------

